# Weekly competition 2010-29



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F' U' F R' F2 R2 F'
*2. *F' R F2 U' F R U' R2
*3. *U2 R' F' U2 R F' U' F2 U'
*4. *F2 U R F' U F R'
*5. *R' F2 R2 F' R U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B L' R F R B2 U L D F' U L' U' F' D2 U2 L F2
*2. *D2 B F R2 D' U B' L2 F D' U' L2 D' F2 R U2 B R2
*3. *L2 U' L2 D' R' B D2 F2 R' F' R' B' F D' B2 F2 D F
*4. *L2 U' L' B U R2 U2 F' R B' U2 R U2 L B D F' U2
*5. *D F2 D2 F' L2 D' L2 F' L2 B R' B' L2 U F' D L2 F

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' B' L2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 U2 L F U' Rw R2 Uw U2 Fw U' L2 F2 Uw' U' B L2 Rw' R2 D2 U' Fw' Rw2 D' Fw2 U F2 U' Fw2 F Uw2 Fw2 R2
*2. *U L' B2 Uw2 U F2 Uw2 B Fw' D2 L2 F Uw U Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw U2 B2 Fw2 F U' L B' F Rw R Uw Fw' F Uw' L Rw D Uw2 R2 F' L2 R2
*3. *F' Rw2 D2 Uw F2 L Fw2 F R2 D2 Fw' R2 D2 U2 R' Uw' Fw D2 L R2 D2 Uw' B' D' U L Fw2 L U B2 Fw' F D' U2 R2 D' B2 Uw Fw' F
*4. *L R B' D' U L2 Uw2 B' L' Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 L R Fw F2 Rw' B R' Uw2 B' F D B Rw Fw F2 U L2 Fw' U Rw2 R' B2 Rw D Uw' B Fw
*5. *U R' B Fw2 F' U Fw Uw' B2 L2 F' Uw' Rw' R F2 R Uw Rw' R2 U' L D' U L2 Uw' L R' F' U R' B' Fw L Rw2 Uw' F L' Rw R' B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Lw B D2 Rw Uw2 Lw D' Lw' R2 D Dw Fw' R2 Dw F Dw' Rw Dw2 F D' Dw' U' Lw Fw Uw' Bw' Uw Lw' Bw Fw' D' Dw F2 R2 B' F' L' F2 Rw Bw2 L D2 B Fw' L' Rw' U Fw' Lw' Bw D' Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Bw Uw' Rw R2 F2
*2. *Rw D' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Uw B Dw U2 Lw2 B2 Lw2 D Uw Lw Bw' Lw R Bw Dw2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 R2 D' Dw2 R2 Uw R2 Bw Lw2 B Bw' F D2 Dw' F' Dw Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw' R' Bw' R F2 Lw' Bw U2 R F2 R2 Dw2 L2 Dw' Uw F U Fw2 R'
*3. *Uw' L2 D Dw' U' L' Dw Bw Lw2 D2 Dw Uw' L' Rw U2 R' Dw Uw2 U' L R' D2 Dw' L' Bw' F2 Rw' R U2 Bw Dw Bw2 Lw' B' Rw Bw2 U L' D Dw Fw' L' R Bw2 D' Lw' Bw Lw2 B Bw' Fw2 Lw Uw L2 B Bw Fw Uw2 U' R
*4. *B2 F2 Dw' L2 R2 B' R' Bw Rw' R' Bw' Uw U' R Fw' D Lw2 Dw' F R' Dw' R2 Uw2 R U' L Lw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw' R2 D Dw L Uw' Fw2 U2 Fw D2 Dw' B' Uw2 L2 B2 F U2 Lw Rw' Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw Uw2 U Bw' Fw' Rw' R2 Bw Lw2
*5. *U' F2 L2 Lw2 Rw Bw' Fw2 D Dw' F' Rw2 Bw' Lw B U' L U Fw2 F R2 Fw F' L R D L2 Lw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Dw2 U2 L Lw2 B' Bw2 L2 D' Dw Uw' F' L2 F Uw' Bw' Dw Rw R2 B' Bw2 Uw R2 Bw R Bw2 Fw F' R' Bw2 U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L 3U' L D2 3U B 2B 3U 2B2 F2 3U' 2U' 2F' 3R' B 3F 2R D' 2D2 3U2 2B' F2 R2 3U L2 2L2 3F 2R2 B D 2B2 2U' 2R2 D2 2B2 D2 2B2 F2 2R B2 2L2 3R2 2R U2 B D 3F 2F 2D F 3U2 U2 B2 D2 3U 2F2 2D' 3U2 2U' 2L 2F 3U' 2U' 2R 2F' D2 2U 2R' 3F 2L2 2B2 2F 3R2 F2 2U' R2 B' F 2D 2L
*2. *D 2D2 2F' 2U' B 3R R2 B 2U2 3R2 2D B2 D2 F 3U2 2U2 L 3R2 3F2 2L2 U2 2L' 3R2 R2 2F' 2D' 2U' 2L 2U2 3F' 2R U 2R2 R' 3F2 2F 2R2 2U' U' 2L B 2D U2 3F' 2R R 2B2 2D' L 2F 2U' 3R2 2D B 2B2 2F' 3U2 2R 3U2 U' B D 2B 3F 2F D 3U' 2U B2 2D B2 U 2R F2 U B' L' B2 2F2 3R2
*3. *B' F2 D2 2D R' 2B' 2F F 3R2 B2 2B' 2F' L 2L2 R' 3U' 2B' 2F' 2L2 3U2 F2 2D2 3R' F' 3U2 3R' 2R' 2D2 F 2D B' F2 2L' 2U' 3F R 2U' U' L2 3R2 F' 3R' 2B 3U2 3R' U' 3R2 B 2B2 D R2 2B' 3U2 U B2 2B 2R2 U2 2L' 2F 2D 3R' 3U F' L' 3U2 2U B2 U 3F 2F' U B' U2 L 2L' 2F L 2F2 U2
*4. *R B' 2D B D 2U U2 3R' 2R' B 2B2 D' 2D2 3U2 2U' U' L2 2L R B' 3R' 2R' 2B' 2R' 2D' 3U' 2L' 3R 2D2 2R 2U U 2B' U 3R 2D2 3U2 B' 3R2 2R2 2B 2U2 L2 3R U 2L' 2U' 3R2 3F2 2L B2 2F' D' B2 3F F' 3U2 2B' 3F' 3U2 B' 2F 3R 2F' U L2 3U' 3F' 3U2 2B' 2F2 D' U' F' 2D2 L2 3R' 3U2 3R' 2R'
*5. *2B' 2F 2U' 3F F2 L 2R' 2D' R2 3U 2F 2D2 3U 2L' 2B2 2U 2B' 2U 2L2 F2 D' B2 2F2 D2 2D' 3U B' L 3R F' L' 3R2 2D 2L 2D' 2U' 3F2 R' U 3R2 U B' 3F' F 2D2 2B U' L' 2D' B' 2B L R 2B2 2R2 2D2 F U' L2 2U' 2L' 2D' 2U 3F F 3U 2F F 3U' U' 2R 3F' L 2B' 3F 2F 2L2 2D' R' 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *F' 3U' 2R2 3F2 2L' 3U B 2L 3L 3R' R2 3F 2L2 R2 U' 3B2 2F2 2L2 R2 U 2L' 2B 2R' 3U 2L U 3L U L 2F2 L' 3L' 3F' 2U2 2B2 2F D' 2D 3U2 U2 2F 3U 2B' 3B' D2 U 3L2 3D' 3B2 2L' 3R2 2R2 2U2 U L2 B2 R B' 2B 2R' D U 3B2 2U2 2L2 2B2 3B R2 2F' R2 B U 3B' D R 2D' 2R' B 2F' 3R' 3D' 3U 3L' 2R 2B2 3L2 D 2D' 3U' 3F' 3D' B 3B2 3L 2D 3R2 U2 2L2 2D 2F2
*2. *2B' 2D2 B' 2B2 L B' 3L 3U' F' 2L2 3R' 2F2 F2 D L 2R 3U' 2B' 3L2 3F 2R' 2U' 3L' 3B' 2L2 2R2 2B' R' D 2R R' 3B L' 3L 2B 2R2 3F F L' 2D2 3L2 2R' 3F' L' 3L2 3B' 3U F2 D' B2 3B 2L' 3L2 D 2D2 B' 2R' 2B' R' 3B' 2L2 3B2 3F2 2D2 U' B L 3B 3F 2R 2F 3D2 2L' 3U2 2U' 2L 3L' D' 3D' 2U' 3L 2B' 2L2 3U 2U' F2 3U' 2B' D 3L' 2U 3F2 3U' L' 2B2 L2 3B 3F' 2F F
*3. *D L 2D U' 3R 2U2 L' 2R R' 2U U F 3U B F' 2U R2 D' 2U2 2R' 2U2 3R2 D2 R2 U 3B' 2U2 L' U' 2F2 R2 2D F2 2L2 2R' 3B' F' 3L 3R D' 3F2 3U' U' 2B 3U' 2R' 3D' 2U' 3F2 2F 2D 3L R' 2U R2 F' 3R2 D' 2U2 2R2 3B D' 2R2 F 2U 2B 3F 2F' 3U2 L2 3F 2F D2 3D2 3U' 2B' 3F 3D2 B' 2B2 3U' 2R2 3F2 L2 U' F' D U L 3R 2B L' 3R' 2R' 2B' L 2D2 3R2 2B L'
*4. *2U' 3L 2B2 D2 B F 3R 2D R' F 3D L2 B' 3R' 2R B' R' 3D U' 3R2 F' R2 2U2 B 3R' 3U B' 3F 2F2 U 3B 3R2 2R 3B 2R' U' 2B' 2D 2U' F2 3L' 2D' 3U2 2U B2 2F2 3R2 2B2 2L' D 3U2 2U 3L B 2F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 3U 3L U 2L 3L2 3B 3F' 2D2 3D' 2B 2R 2B2 2R' B2 L R2 3B2 2R 2B 2U' L' 2L 3L R 2B' 3F' D 2U U2 B' U 2F2 2L2 3D 2B' 2U' 3L 2U2 L' D2 3R
*5. *R 3D' 3B 2D2 2U 3B2 2U2 L2 3R 2U2 U 3B2 2L' R' D 3U2 U' 2L' 2F 2D' 2L' 3D' 2L2 2R 3B' 3R 3U2 U B 2B2 3F 3L 2R' R2 2F' 2L' 3F' 2F' 2D 2B2 F2 2D 2U' 3R2 2B 2L D2 3U2 L 3R' F2 R' 3B2 3F2 2R 2U' 3R 3U2 2U' U L2 2R' D 3U2 3R2 U2 2B L2 3L 3R' U R' D F L' 2L2 3R B 3L 3R2 2R' 3B F R 3U' 2U 3B' F D2 2U' B2 2U' 2L2 R' 2D2 2B' 2L2 B' 2B2 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R F R2 U' R F' U' R2
*2. *U F U' F R' U' R F R' U2
*3. *U' R' U R2 U2 F' U' F' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L' B R' F2 D R D R' F R' U' R B' L2 F D U'
*2. *U L' F' R2 U' R2 D2 L' B2 R' U F2 L2 F' L2 B' D' L2
*3. *L' U' F D2 B' D L R D R2 U' B' D2 F2 L2 D' R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw F D' B' Fw Rw' U L' U2 F2 L2 Fw' R D' B2 Uw' U' Fw2 D2 L' D U Rw U B' Rw2 D F' Rw2 D' L2 Fw L2 B' L2 U' F' Uw2 Rw
*2. *Fw2 L2 D B2 Fw F Uw' B2 L R D2 Uw F Uw2 F2 Uw U B2 Fw F' D2 Uw' F2 D R B2 F' Uw B2 Uw' F2 Rw2 B2 D2 L2 D2 Fw' D B2 Fw2
*3. *Fw Rw2 B F L Fw' R2 D2 L2 B' F2 R' Uw' F D' U L2 Rw R' Uw Rw Uw B' Fw2 F Uw2 Rw D' Fw' R2 F' Uw' F Uw' B' L Uw2 L D Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Lw2 B2 L2 F' Uw' B2 Bw2 F2 U Lw2 U' Rw2 F Dw' Uw F' L D' R Fw F' Lw2 Fw2 L2 R Bw' Fw2 F Uw L' B Fw' L' F' D2 U' Bw Rw Dw B' Fw' Uw' L' Fw' F R2 Dw Lw2 B Bw L Fw' F D Bw Rw' B Bw2 Rw'
*2. *U' L Rw2 R2 B' Bw2 Lw2 Fw' Uw L' Rw' Dw' Uw' U B' Bw' Fw F2 Uw Lw' Fw' D U2 Fw2 Lw2 D' B' D' Lw2 Uw' B' Lw2 D2 Bw2 D Dw Fw' D' Uw Fw2 Dw Uw U2 Rw' B Lw Rw' D2 Fw' F Rw B Fw Rw2 Fw' Lw Rw2 R' B2 Rw'
*3. *D L2 R Fw D Fw' Uw' Lw Rw Fw' F' L' Rw' B' L Lw2 Rw' Uw L' D' Uw Fw' Lw D' R B R2 D Uw2 U' L' R2 F Rw' D' Bw2 Fw2 Lw Dw' Uw2 B U2 Fw2 F2 R' U' Bw2 Fw2 D2 Fw U B2 D2 L2 Bw2 D2 Fw2 Dw' Bw' D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' D F' D B' L2 R F U' R D2 B' R B2 R F
*2. *L' D2 U' R2 D R' F' R B' L U' R F2 R2 F U F' U'
*3. *U2 R' B' D U R F' U' F D B' R B D2 R' D'
*4. *F' L' F' U2 B D' L B' D' L' F' U' B R2 F' L R U
*5. *U F L2 U2 R' B U' B R D2 U' R2 D U2 B F2 R' F'
*6. *F L' R2 F R' B' R' D F' U' B2 D2 B D B D' R F'
*7. *R' F' U F' D' L2 F L' D' U2 F2 L D B2 L B2 L' R2
*8. *L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U F' U2 B R U' L' D' F2 L' B U2 F'
*9. *U' L B R D' L' R F' R' B U' F2 L2 B2 L' R' D2
*10. *F2 U' R' D F' D F2 U B2 L F R' B2 R2 D2 F2 R U'
*11. *U2 B' U2 B2 F L2 U' B' F2 R' F2 D L' D' F' R2 U' F2
*12. *B L2 D B U L R B F' L R U F' L' D' F U2 F
*13. *U2 R2 F U2 F2 R' B' F2 D L2 U2 B' R U' R2 B
*14. *U2 B' L2 B2 U F R U2 R2 B2 L' F2 D F2 L2 R2 D'
*15. *L B' D' L' F L2 D2 F2 R' D2 B R2 D L2 B2 D2 R U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D' L' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F' D F2 L B' L' D' U' F'
*2. *L' F R' D L' D' F D2 F' U L2 U B2 R2 B F2 U'
*3. *D2 L2 D U' B L' R' U B2 F' R' D2 L2 R F2 L2 B2 U
*4. *B U2 F U R F L2 B' F D U F2 D' B2 L2 D F'
*5. *U' R' F U' R' B L2 D2 U L2 D B' F R2 F D' U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' R2 B' U2 R' U B F R U' B' R' D' B D U2 F2 L
*2. *L' B' U F L2 D2 R' B' L2 B L' R' D2 F U2 R2 F' U2
*3. *D L D2 L D' R B L D' R2 B U' F U' R U' R' D2
*4. *D2 L' D2 F2 R' D B2 U2 B D' U2 R2 D F' L B2 D R'
*5. *D L U B' L' D2 L U' B' R U2 B D' U' L B D2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L F L' F2 U R2 D R B F' L' U' R2 D' B' R2 U2
*2. *R' U' L B2 D' R B R' F L' B R U' B2 L' B2 U2 F
*3. *D' B' U' L' R2 F2 R' B2 U F2 U' R' B' R U' L' F' U'
*4. *B2 F' L F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 R' D' R2 U R' F L D
*5. *L F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' B' L2 B' U' F U L2 B' U B' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 L' F R D F L D' F R' F2 U F' D B2 F D' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' F R' F2 R' U R F2 U'
*3. *R' U' R' F L' U2 R D2 L U' L2 D' B D B2 R' F'
*4. *D' F' Uw U R' B F2 D' L' Rw2 Uw2 U2 R2 D L' Rw' R Fw F' D2 F' Rw' B Fw F' Uw' Fw Rw2 D2 U2 B R F' R Uw2 Rw' F' D2 F2 Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F' U F U2 R2 F2 U'
*3. *L' B2 R' U F2 U' F L' B2 U' R' U F R2 F2 U' R U'
*4. *B2 L Rw U' F' Rw U' L U' L R D' U' B Fw2 U2 B2 L2 Uw F' L2 Rw B' U2 R2 B F' R' B2 F' Uw' U' B' L' Rw' R2 D F2 Rw U2
*5. *B D' Dw Fw D2 R Fw Rw Bw Fw2 L2 B R' Dw U Lw2 Dw2 Fw' R Dw' Rw' Dw2 Lw2 Dw' Bw2 U' F R' B Uw' U2 B Fw2 F' L Fw' D' U2 Lw Bw' Fw R2 Bw' F Dw U2 B' Dw' L' Rw' R B2 U2 Lw Rw' D2 Uw2 R' Bw2 Fw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=0,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-2 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=3 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' L B U' B R L' b'
*2. *R U' L' U' R U L l' r u
*3. *R' L R' L B' R' B' l' u'
*4. *L' U L' B U L' B' U' r' b' u'
*5. *U' L' U B L' U' B R' l' r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (0,6) (-5,3) (3,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (0,5) (0,1) (6,0) (0,5) (6,0) (-2,1) (0,4) (-4,4) (-4,4) (4,0) (-1,3)
*2. *(1,-3) (3,6) (2,5) (4,4) (5,2) (1,3) (-3,0) (3,4) (0,4) (0,5) (6,0) (2,0) (-3,0) (-2,3) (2,4) (-3,0) (0,0)
*3. *(1,2) (3,6) (4,0) (-3,5) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (-4,5) (-2,4) (-3,2) (1,0) (5,0) (0,0)
*4. *(1,2) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (2,0) (-2,0) (-2,3) (6,3) (3,2) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,5) (0,0)
*5. *(6,0) (6,0) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (6,3) (6,4) (-3,0) (5,2) (-5,0) (6,0) (1,2) (0,2) (2,0) (6,0) (0,4) (0,3)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 14, 2010)

2x2: 5.11, 4.36, 4.81, 2.50, 2.18 = 3.89 counting 2, last 2 were lol
3x3: 13.66, 13.83, 11.06, 12.75, 12.34 = 12.92 nice.
3x3 OH: 38.84, 29.99, 59.21, 27.34, 28.50 = 32.44 w/e
4x4:


----------



## janelle (Jul 14, 2010)

*2x2x2*
6.24, 8.27, (8.51), 7.42, (5.59)
Average of 5:* 7.31*
Decent.
*
3x3x3
*(23.27), 23.19, (17.81), 18.52, 20.92
Average of 5: *20.87*
Nice  So close to sub20

*4x4x4*
2:10.49[O], (2:40.17[OP]), 2:38.98[OP], 2:01.70[OP], (1:56.79[O])
Average of 5: *2:17.05*
 bleck parity on all of them

*3x3x3 OH*
42.77, 44.11, (40.92), (57.50), 53.82
Average of 5: *46.90*
The first three were really good. I was able to do the oll but the last two was 2lookPLL 

*234 Relay
2:50.51*
Pretty good. OLL parity on the 4x4.

*Magic*
(1.41), (1.51), 1.50, 1.46, 1.42
Average of 5: *1.46*
Wow. I just beat my pb 3 times there. :O Really great avg 

*Pyraminx*
16.46, 14.99, (14.71), 15.31, (19.40)
Average of 5: *15.59*
Bleh  oh well

*Square-1*
(34.57), (1:33.13), 56.89, 37.86, 55.75
Average of 5: *50.17*
Wow actually really awesome  I can't believe I got some many sub1s


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 15, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.94 (8.34) 7.52 (4.34) 6.42 = *7.29*
Good average. PBL skip on 4.34.

*3x3:* 26.75 29.78 33.35 (25.20) (DNF) = *29.96*
Forgot to switch over to CCT and so the time didn't get recorded on the DNF.

*4x4:* (3:23.62) 3:14.28 3:13.80 (2:54.48) 2:56.89 = *3:08.32*
My cube sucks...and I suck more.

*3x3x3 One Handed*: 55.38 (1:25.40) 1:05.70 1:01.73 (49.92) = *1:00.94*
So close to sub-1! 49.92 was NL PB.

*Megaminx:* 2:51.66 (3:02.95) 2:59.06 2:31.69 (2:29:50) = *2:47.47*
First 3 solves were awful. Last two were average since I came back to cubing.

*Square-1: *1:35.53 (2:57.59(P)) 1:44.97 1:41.38 (1:34.39)=*1:40.63*
Screwed up parity on the second solve. Not bad considering I just got it out after at least six months in a box.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 15, 2010)

*4x4x4*: 1:38.98, 1:34.53, (DNF), 1:36.74, (1:26.92) = 1:36.75
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:21.59), DNF(1:16.03), 1:30.15 = 1:30.15
Comment: Went for a safe last solve.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(6:43.41), DNF(6:28.06), DNF(7:18.15) = DNF
Comment: First one was 2 centres. Second was 4 centres and 2 wings. Last was off by U2 l' (off by l' but corner solving rotated U centre).
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF(18:16.35), DNF = DNF
Comment: Meh. Also, no time for multi.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 15, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.94 (6.34) (4.96) 5.62 4.96 => 5.51

*3x3:* 17.53 (16.59) (20.58) 17.56 18.25 => 17.78

*4x4:* (1:08.17) 1:18.96 1:12.02 1:10.74 (1:19.03) => 1:13.91

*5x5:* (2:42.05) 2:53.74 3:11.17 2:52.99 (3:15.85) => 2:59.30

Comment: First three all had A perm 

*2x2 BLD:* 23.37 DNF 31.06 => 23.37

*3x3 OH:* (36.96) 33.94 34.70 36.85 (32.41) => 35.16

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:38.30

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:49.06

*Magic:* (1.56) 1.20 1.34 (1.18) 1.30 => 1.28

*Pyraminx:* 6.69 7.59 10.37 (15.14) (6.66) => 8.22

Comment: Wow, easy scrambles, PB avg by a lot.


----------



## Baian Liu (Jul 15, 2010)

*2x2:* (6.29), 6.16, 4.54, (2.03), 3.76 = 4.82
*3x3:* 19.79, (17.90), (20.44), 19.37, 20.38 = 19.85
*4x4:* 1:29.11, 1:21.25, (1:12.82), (1:41.01), 1:21.86 = 1:24.07
*Pyraminx:* 8.52, (5.45), 7.07, (10.54), 8.52 = 8.04
*Clock:* 16.18, (DNF), 19.02, (11.98), 17.34 = 17.51
*234:* 1:41.03
*SQ1:* 37.17, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
It broke...
*OH:* 36.44, (52.21), 36.35, 42.75, (27.63) = 38.51


----------



## PeterV (Jul 15, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 10.16, 7.55, 8.41, (7.53), (15.55) = *8.71 avg.*

3x3x3: (23.83), 26.36, (29.19), 26.68, 26.28 = *26.44 avg.*


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 15, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.96, (7.07), 5.42, 4.87, (3.01) => *5.42*

*3x3:* 19.38, (27.21), 20.09, (17.61), 21.11 => *20.19*
meh

*2x2 BLD:* 3:01.72, 2:19.47, 1:31.97 => *1:31.97*

*3x3 BLD:* 9:41.84, DNF, DNS => *9:41.84*
Finally ... success 

*3x3 FMC:* L' B2 U' L U' L' U' L U' L' B U R' U2 R B' U2 R2 B' L2 B R2 U B2 U2 R D' U' R' U' D (*31*)


Spoiler



On inverse scramble..
Premoves: B2 L (2)
2x2x2: D' U R U D R' (6/8)
2x2x3: U2 B2 U' B' L2 * (5/13)
3-corners: B U2 B R' U2 R U' B' L U L' U L U L' U (16/29)
Insert at *: L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 B' (8/37)
6 moves cancel
Difficult scramble this week ... saved by a lucky insertion


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*2x2* : (7.33+), 3.62, 5.89, 4.80, (3.16) = 4.77

*3x3* : 10.70, (12.57), 11.01, 11.60, (10.49) = 11.10

*3x3 OH* : 20.02, 19.90, 20.34, (20.76), (16.67) = 20.08

*4x4* : 50.57, (1:00.63), 48.62, 45.93, (42.15) = 48.37
Wow at the last 2 :O All solves had OP, 2nd was a pop

*5x5* : 2:34.98, (2:01.49), 2:29.76, (2:35.07), 2:23.23 = 2:29.32
I hate 5x5

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:11.04

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:27.76

*Magic* : 1.67, 1.77, (2.05), 1.70, (1.54) = 1.71

*FMC* : 41 moves


Spoiler



Used the inverse scramble, bad solution
U R' F R F' U2 F' U2 F2 U F' U' F U' F' U' R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U R' B' U' B U B' U' B U' B' U2 B F U' B' D F'

Inverse solution: F D' B U F' B' U2 B U B' U B U' B' U B R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R U F U F' U F U' F2 U2 F U2 F R' F' R U'



*2x2 BLD* : DNF(31.41), DNF(39.45), 28.66 = 28.66

*3x3 BLD* : 2:17.48, DNF(1:55.47), DNF(2:03.11) = 2:17.48

*Square-1* : 33.70, 30.47, 35.88, (29.58), (39.72) = 33.35

*Megaminx* : 1:18.74, 1:21.26, (1:21.63), (1:15.06), 1:16.49 = 1:18.83


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 15, 2010)

2x2:	5.56,	7.27, 5.33, (7.84), (3.28) = 6.05 ****ed it
3x3: 20.80, 15.86, 18.53, 16.99, 17.90 = 17.81
4x4: 1:42.78, 1:33.73, 1:20.28, 1:09.63, 1:22.67 = 1:25.56
5x5: 2:38.11, 2:03.89, 2:20.99, 2:17.59, 2:09.78 = 2:16.12
2x2 BLD: DNF, 23.09, DNF
Megaminx: DNF(2:06.56), 1:43.49, 1:49.36, 2:00.98, 1:46.13 = 1:52.16


----------



## sz35 (Jul 15, 2010)

*2x2* 5.84, (7.15), 5.07, 5.20, (4.38) = *5.37*
*3x3* 15.37, 17.02, 16.71, (17.70), (14.99) = *16.48*
*4x4* 1:01.00, (56.50), (1:09.66), 1:05.76, 1:04.58 = *1:03.78* YES! 
*5x5 * 1:44.74, (1:38.56), (2:18.77), 1:46.54+, 1:43.93 = *1:45.07* Absolutely Great!  
*OH* 29.43, (41.41), 29.28, 25.64, (22.95) = *28.12* Awesome single!!!
*234 Relay* *1:31.22*
*2345 Relay*
*Magic* 2.34, 2.33, 2.22, (2.21), (2.50) = *2.30* 
*Pyraminx* (12.54), 12.63, 14.51, (18.46), 12.90 = *13.35* Got my pyra 1 day ago 

*2BLD* 54.00+, DNF, 46.94 = *46.94* :fp
*3BLD* DNF, DNF, 3:28.50 = *3:28.50*

*FMC* *37 HTM* Not bad 
Scramble: F2 L' F R D F L D' F R' F2 U F' D B2 F D' R
Solution: U' R' U2 F' U F U' F' U F M U' F' U F r U2 B' U B U F U F' U2 L' U L U R U2 R' B' F D F'


Spoiler



On Inverse: (Inverse: R' D F' B2 D' F U' F2 R F' D L' F' D' R' F' L F2)
X-cross: F D' F' B R U2 R'
2 More F2Ls: U' L' U' L U2 F U' F' U' B' U' B
Switch to scramble with Pre: B' U B U F U F' U2 L' U L U R U2 R' B' F D F' (19)
ZBF2L: U' R' U2 F' U F (R) (6)
ZBLL: (R') U' F' U F M U' F' U F r U2 (12)


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 15, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 5.51, 4.76, 6.41, (6.49), (3.89) = 5.56, normal.
*3x3x3*: (20.09), 16.71, 15.64, (15.53), 18.23 = 16.86, normal
*4x4x4*: (1:31.06), 1:20.90, 1:14.68, (1:13.45), 1:16.92 = 1:17.50, mwoah.
*5x5x5*: (2:34.58), 2:19.09, 2:16.27, 2:05.11, (2:03.91) = 2:13.49, the last 3 solves saved the avg 
*6x6x6*: 
*7x7x7*: (7:33.66), 6:44.67, 6:52.10, (6:25.61), 6:41.78 = 6:46.18, normal.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 44.03, 37.78, 42.94 = 37.78, jay 3 successes 
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(1:24.11), 2:02.84, DNF(2:45.61) = 2:02.84, eurgh, bad. Hard memo.
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:36.25), 57.43, 57.22, (40.72), 52.30 = 55.65, nice single.
*Pyraminx*: (6.00), 7.55, (10.57), 9.14, 8.59 = 8.43, good 
*Megaminx*: 2:19.90, (2:30.07), 2:14.61, (2:09.88), 2:11.25 = 2:15.25, I haven't practised this for a while...
*Square-1*: 21.23, (24.37), 17.38, (13.65), 24.12 = 20.91, almost sub-20, argh!!
*Clock*: (10.81), 12.68, 10.90, (23.08), 11.13 = 11.57, very good 
*Magic*: (2.41), 2.81, 2.96, (4.78), 3.18 = 2.98, jay for sub-3 
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:38.94, good.
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 3:58.24, 4x4 screwed it up...as usual


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 15, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.33, 3.84, (6.75), 4.19, (3.19) = 4.12
*3x3:* 10.27, (9.33), 10.16, 10.84, (11.20) = 10.42
*4x4:* (1:04.86), 58.91, 57.63, 1:03.84, (45.03) = 1:00.13
*5x5:*
*OH:* (19.50), 21.95, 26.41, 19.89, (DNF) = 22.75
*2x2 BLD:* 28.59, 27.88, DNF = 27.88
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 1:56.08, DNF = 1:56.08
*Multi BLD:*
*4x4 BLD:*
*Magic:*
*Square-1:*
*Pyraminx:* 11.23, (10.47), (35.72), 10.53, 12.00 = 11.26
*Megaminx:*
*234 relay:*
*2345 relay:*


----------



## plechoss (Jul 15, 2010)

2x2: 3.08, 3.31, (3.86), (1.71), 2.58 = 2.99 
2x2 bf : 28.27, 12.80, 17.53 = 12.80


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 15, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 10.08 8.06 10.76 10.17 10.06 = *10.10* _Comment - nice SD_
*3x3* - 22.66 20.75 25.47 21.88 21.08 = *21.87* _Comment - felt a lot worse, so I'm relatively pleased with this._
*4x4* - 1.20.47 1.18.78 1.20.39 1.15.38 1.13.67 = *1.18.18*_ Comment - first three had both paritys, 4th OP, 5 PP. This new maru I have is nice, but not as nice as I thought it would be. My YJ definately has nicer outer turns._
*5x5* - 2.22.81 2.30.11 2.19.22 2.11.77 2.30.86 = *2.24.05* _Comment - more Bristol madness on the 4th._
*6x6* - 4.45.69 DNF 4.27.63 DNF DNS = *DNF* _Comment - this is so bad I have to laugh. Both DNFs came from me not seeing PP while executing final U perms._
*7x7* - 7.04.15 6.50.55 6.48.15 6.53.52 721.68 = *6.56.07* _Comment - Nive sub7avg._
*2-4 Relay* - *1.47.48*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.32.56*
*3x3 OH* - 58.14 49.05 54.45 42.56 50.97 = *51.49*
*Clock* - 15.70 14.34 15.22 15.44 15.22 = *15.29* _Comment - lol consistency._
*Square1* - 44.02 1.16.81 51.81 1.19.00 1.19.73 = *1.09.21*
*Magic* - 2.59 1.40 1.39 DNF DNF = *DNF* _Comment - lol - my second DNF avg this week. _
*Master Magic* - 2.69 3.01 1.47.63 2.77 3.21 = *3.00* _Comment - not my best ever........._


----------



## gass (Jul 15, 2010)

*222* 5.62; 4.50; 4.76; 6.36; 4.14 = *4.94*. Sub-5 is very good!! 
*333* 14.78; 13.01; 13.33; 14.09; 14.25 = *13.89*. Good!
*444*
*555*
*777*
*234*
*2345*
*222 BLD*
*333 BLD*
*FMC*
*333 OH*
*pyraminx* 3.61; 4.41; 5.86; 5.43; 4.43 = 4.76.  sub-5 is good!
*megaminx*


----------



## dada222 (Jul 15, 2010)

*2x2 BLD*: DNF 3:57.57 DNF= 3:57.57
Comment: dissapointing.
*3x3 BLD:*: DNF DNF DNF
Comment: not bad. Two cycles off in the first one, the second was just horrid and the third was solved save for two flipped corners. Pretty good.
* 3x3 OH*: 1:32.98, 2:21.43, (2:44.41), (1:25.53), 2:30.50= 2:08.30
comment: pretty great... also having a sub 2 solve counting in..
*2x2*:11.96, (7.56), 8.51, (12.41), 10.80= 10.42
comment: I can't believe I let sub10 get away like this... the fourth scramble was the easiest in the world... serious screwup... 
*3x3*: (32.24), 25.87, (23.46), 25.11, 30.31=27.03
Comments: First was cross mistake, last solve was a disaster. Failing to do sub27 average yet another time.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 15, 2010)

*2x2*: 4.45, (4.74), 4.64, 2.95, (2.50) = 4.01
*3x3*: 14.87, 16.56, 16.55, (46.55), (14.78) = 16.00
*4x4*: 58.71, 1:01.34, 1:01.16, (57.78), (1:03.23) = 1:00.40
*5x5*: 2:01.76, 2:01.25, 2:02.95, (1:54.71), (2:08.93) = 2:01.98
*Pyraminx*: (3.60), 3.73, (4.96), 4.94, 4.44 = 4.37


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 15, 2010)

*3x3*: DNF(22.86), 25.27, 22.69, 25.00, 25.41 = 25.22

pretty good!


----------



## Laura O (Jul 15, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (22.65), 26.62, (30.44), 25.21, 25.67 = 25.83
*4x4x4*: 1:46.48, 1:36.52, (1:56.87), 1:44.04, (1:24.61) = 1:42.35
Comment: 4 times double parity...
*5x5x5*: 3:29.56, (3:48.98), 3:38.22, 3:15.89, (3:05.39) = 3:27.89
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:38.44
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 6:23.10
*Clock*: 7.81, 8.43, (8.53), 7.90, (7.16) = 8.04


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 15, 2010)

2x2: 3.30, 2.12, 3.24, 1.14, 2.25 = 2.54 
3x3: 11.36, 8.28, 9.64, 9.91, 10.25 = 9.93 - sweet
4x4: 48.80, 53.48, 48.36, 50.05, 48.92 = 49.26
5x5: 1:38.72, 1:41.23, 1:40.95, 1:33.09, 1:35.22 = 1:38.30
6x6: 3:11.97, 2:57.94, 2:45.52, 2:54.41, 3:03.25 = 2:58.53
7x7: 4:46.53, 4:57.54, 5:01.96, 5:04.23, 4:56.23 = 4:58.58
2x2 BLD: 28.94, 28.03, 24.23 = 24.23
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:33.11, DNF = 1:33.11
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 2/2 7:24
3x3 OH: 18.02, 21.66, 19.00, 20.97, 22.59 = 20.54
3x3 WF: 2:04.66, 2:05.63, 2:21.24, 2:17.09, 1:59.85 = 2:09.13
3x3 MTS: 1:04.25, 1:05.22, 1:05.29, 1:05.01, 1:06.05 = 1.05.17
2-4 relay: 1:11.11
2-5 relay: 2:48.79
Magic: 1.32, 1.44, 1.60, 1.72, 1.41 = 1.48
Master Magic: 4.01, 3.81, 3.75, 3.25, 3.36 = 3.64
Clock: 10.01, 9.94, 11.42, 11.21, 11.56 = 10.88
Megaminx: 1:03.55, 1:03.93, 1:00.88, 1:08.06, 1:05.25 = 1:04.24
Pyraminx: 5.01, 4.20, 3.98, 5.03, 6.70 = 4.75


----------



## Elliot (Jul 15, 2010)

3x3 OH: 25.97, (21.77), (29.50), 23.41, 26.31 = 25.23
3x3: 16.36, (18.94), 14.75, 14.58+, (14.43) = 15.23

Usual averages


----------



## gavnasty (Jul 16, 2010)

2x2x2:
Average: 7.16
(7.84), 6.81, 6.97, 7.69, (4.66)

3x3x3: 
Average: 17.11
(13.66), (18.36), 18.05, 16.58, 16.69

3x3x3 OH: 
Average 33.58
34.16, 34.00, 32.59, (41.58), (30.25)

3x3x3 MTS:
Average: 1:24.76
1:23.27, (1:03.22), 1:34.28, 1:16.72, (1:34.88)

blaow.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 16, 2010)

Clock: (6.90) (10.56) 7.34 7.75 8.42 = *7.84*
Not bad


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 16, 2010)

*2x2*: 5.74 6.69 6.13 (4.84) (6.82) = *6.19*
*3x3*: 22.46 (22.02) (29.90) 22.59 25.25 = *23.43*
*3x3 OH*: (57.91)	(39.96) 47.28 49.69 41.76 = *46.24* 
*4x4*: 2:01.67[PP] (1:38.61)[PP] (2:30.66)[DP] 2:28.52[DP] 2:12.68[DP] = *2:14.29* 
*5x5*: (4:00.97)[POP] 3:42.03	3:19.31 (3:17.74) 3:43.92 = *3:35.09*
*Pyraminx*: (20.23) 18.05 (12.83) 15.79 15.41 = *16.42*

4x4 new pb single


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes said:


> *3x3:* 10.27, (9.33), 10.16, 10.84, (11.20) = 10.42





SimonWestlund said:


> 3x3: 11.36, 8.28, 9.64, 9.91, 10.25 = 9.93



I thought I could beat you just once


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jul 16, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.59 , 7.61 , 7.63 , (8.09) , (5.78) = 7.28 
3x3x3: 17.46 , 14.43 , 15.59 , (13.94) , (20.00) = 15.83
4x4x4: 1:05.06 , 1:01.83 , 1:07.52 , (52.34) , (1:20.40) = 1:04.80
5x5x5:	2:30.06 , 2:23.78 , (2:35.63) , 2:20.72 , (2:04.61) =
6x6x6: (5:37.97) , 4:20.31 , 4:15.75 , (3:56.31) , 4:19.86 = 4:18.64
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 1:13.55 , DNS , 40.50 = 40.50
3x3x3 One Handed: 46.00 , (38.72) , 43.93 , (51.41) , 39.27 = 43.07
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:35.72 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:06.47 
Magic: (8.59) , 1.93 , 3.18 , 2,19 , (1,65) =
PyraMinx: (25.36) , (10.56) , 19.44 , 24.63 , 18.31 =


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 17, 2010)

2x2: 6.56, 3.89, 4.86, 3.86, 3.99 = 4.25
Lol on the last scramble, failed it though, this was spacebar BTW, QJ timer out of batteries.
3x3: 22.15, 23.26, 32.50, 25.16, 21.28 = 23.52
color neutrality and MGLS, making some changes to my style.
Pyra: 7.11, 8.39, 13.80, 13.14, 21.55 = 11.78
lol first 2 scrambles, oka is really paying off.


----------



## blizzardmb (Jul 17, 2010)

2x2: 6.93, 6.25, 7.56, 6.85, 4.27 = 6.68
3x3: 24.19, 31.27, 26.00, 20.88, 19.71 = 23.69
4x4: 1:23.85, 1:25.28, 1:15.67, 1:21.66, 1:14.98 = 1:20.39
5x5: 2:32.40, 2:33.36, 2:35.36, 2:25.36, 2:34.30 = 2:33.35
2-4 relay: 2:00.04
Pyraminx: 10.09, 8.45, 10.57, 9.36, 10.76 = 10.00
Square-1: 53.89, 47.86, 41.84, 44.85, 31.78 = 44.85
2x2 bld: 1:28.89, 1:15.44, DNF = 1:15.44
3x3 OH: 57.19, 1:14.80, 1:08.38, 1:00.80, 1:03.04 = 1:04.07


----------



## tkubo (Jul 17, 2010)

This is the first post.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 1:56.39, 1:49.83, 1:52.90 = 1:49.83

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/5 36:36.28


----------



## Carrot (Jul 17, 2010)

flee135 said:


> *Pyraminx*: (3.60), 3.73, (4.96), 4.94, 4.44 = 4.37




give me a chance, please!! :O


----------



## flee135 (Jul 17, 2010)

Odder said:


> flee135 said:
> 
> 
> > *Pyraminx*: (3.60), 3.73, (4.96), 4.94, 4.44 = 4.37
> ...



You need to see the scrambles. I didn't do so well


----------



## Carrot (Jul 17, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > flee135 said:
> ...



I don't have a pyraminx near me  and I pretty much need a new one >.<' I have 3 working pyraminx's left: Russian, Edison and QJ with tiles, the QJ is overused... the russian is defect... and the Edison is cool, it just have a minor defect that will go away by time I guess..

I think I'll go for a Mefferts next time  (my halfsister have one, and... you don't wanna know what I average )

I'll try them when I can get my Edison ^^

EDIT: uhhh 3.73...


Spoiler


----------



## flee135 (Jul 17, 2010)

Odder said:


> flee135 said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



Haha I've never really had a pyraminx that I was really happy with. I have good ones that pop a lot, like my Edison, but they pop like every 3 solves, so I just stick with my QJ pyraminx. It's not terrible, but I don't like it.

EDIT: Nice solves


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Jul 17, 2010)

3x3: 13.47, 12.90, 12.77, (17.93), (12.27) = 13.05


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 18, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.71, 7.48, 7.12, (8.07), (5.49) =7.10 C: need to learn Ortega
3x3x3: (15.08), (20.19), 19.99, 19.41, 18.000= 18.80 C: AV!!!
4x4x4: 1:44.86, (1:33.34), 1:46.64, (1:50.01), 1:45.09= 1:45.53 C: Okay, I guess
2x2x2 BLD: DNF(1:58.20), 1:24.88, DNF(1:33.73)= Best: 1:24.88 C: YAY I remember how to do this!
3x3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF= DNF C: lost times and Need to practice more!
3x3x3 OH: 58.87, 1:02.13, (56.82), (1:03.15), 59.34= 1:00.11 C: Horrible, just horrible
3x3x3 FMC: 56 moves C: WOW better than I though
2-4 Relay: 2:05.27 C: So close!
Megaminx: 2:48.76, 2:58.30, DNS, DNS, DNS= DNF C: Needs new stickers, I couldn’t handle solving it again 

This is my new thing to do on Saturndays!


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 18, 2010)

2x2:
10.22
10.06
9.87
4.90
8.26
avg: 9.40

3x3:
23.84
23.67
25.77
27.78
28.51
avg: 25.80(bad:/)

4x4:
2:25.57
2:14.88
2:39.41
2:05.28
2:07.58
avg: 2:16.01

5x5:
4:51.42 small pop)
5:54.90(mega pop)
4:19.29
4:36.91
3:57.04
avg: 4:35.87

3x3 oh:
45.85
52.34
54.27
50.70
34.59
avg: 49.63

2x2 3x3 4x4 relay: 3:11.34

2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 relay:7:13.34

pyraminx:
16.80
18.09
18.85
16.20
20.64
avg: 17.91


----------



## Escher (Jul 18, 2010)

3x3: (8.36), 9.49, 9.19, 9.54, (10.92) = 9.41
All NL. Pretty certain that's my best performance in a weekly ever 

2x2: 2.04, 3.07, 2.67, (3.18), (1.64) = 2.59
Decent.

3x3 OH: 18.10, (26.23), 22.29, (14.76), 16.60 = 19.00
First solve was just easy, the 4th and 5th were forced PLL skips... I'm really not this good!

2x2 BLD: 18.87, 26.45, 18.77+ = 18.77
21.36 mo3 lol. Haven't done this in a long time.


----------



## Stini (Jul 18, 2010)

*FMC: 31 HTM*



Spoiler



Solution: B U' B2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 R2 F' D R' F R' D2 R D F2 D' R' D2 L' D R D' L D' R2 B'

Pre-moves: D2 R2 B'

2x2x2: B U' B2 F2. L'
2x2x3: R2 F' D R' 
Tripod: F R' D2 R D F2 D2
Leave 3 corners: D R' D2 L' D R D' L D

Insert F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L' at the dot to cancel 3 moves.


----------



## Krag (Jul 18, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (9.39), 6.25, 8.55, (3.40), 5.28 *=6.69*

*3x3x3:* 32.95, (33.46), 31.70, 31.15, (23.59) *=31.93*

*4x4x4:* 2:54.11, 2:41.67, (3:05.83), 2:47.60, (2:21.11) *=2:47.79*

*5x5x5:* 5:08.25, (5:29.98), 5:26.30, 4:56.54, (4:31.00) *=5:10.36*


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Jul 19, 2010)

2x2: 5.50
5.49, 5.38, 10.89, 5.64, 3.20
3x3: 22.92
17.87, 22.93, 21.58, 24.26, 24.63
4x4: 1:34.83
1:41.51, 1:19.13, 1:41.01, 1:31.33, 1:32.16
5x5: 2:21.44
2:18.43, 2:20.14, 2:08.72, 2:26.65, 2:25.75
7x7: 6:59.37
6;17.53, 6:50.26, 9:05.42, 6:53.39, 7:14.45
2x2bld: 1:01.28
1:01.28, DNF, DNF
3x3bld: 2:17.03
2:17.03, DNF, DNF
3x3OH: 58.57
1:01.71, 1:00.49, 46.82, 1:13.97, 53.50
3x3mts: 1:21.74
DNF, 1:27.69, 1:03.96, 1:16.73, 1:20.81
Magic: 1.96
1.96, 2.07, 2.79, 1.84, 1.72
MasterMagic: 4.40
3.93, 7.12, 4.90, 4.37, 3.28
234 relay: 2:00.02
2345 relay: 4:17.31
Mega: 3:33.22
3:25.65, 3:07.24, 4:09.91, 3:39.25, 3:34.77
Pyra: 7.31
6.41, 6.31, 7.80, 7.71, 8.28
SQ-1: 26.36
23.96, 26.45, 28.67, 21.76, 36.01


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 19, 2010)

Had time for a few events. Leaving in a couple of hours to go cycling for 3 weeks. See you all when I get back 
*2x2x2:* 5.15, (5.47), 4.90, 4.94, (4.43) = *5.00*
*3x3x3:* (16.59), 15.52, (13.83), 14.77, 14.05 = *14.78*
*Pyraminx:* (4.63), 5.41, 7.80, (10.46), 8.21 = *7.14*
*Clock:* 7.66, (8.88), 7.71, (6.71), 7.72 = *7.70*


----------



## r_517 (Jul 19, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *Clock:* 7.66, (8.88), 7.71, (6.71), 7.72 = *7.70*



i wish mine could be as steady as urs
good luck on ur trip


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 19, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Had time for a few events. Leaving in a couple of hours to go cycling for 3 weeks. See you all when I get back
> *2x2x2:* 5.15, (5.47), 4.90, 4.94, (4.43) = *5.00*
> *3x3x3:* (16.59), 15.52, (13.83), 14.77, 14.05 = *14.78*
> *Pyraminx:* (4.63), 5.41, 7.80, (10.46), 8.21 = *7.14*
> *Clock:* 7.66, (8.88), 7.71, (6.71), 7.72 = *7.70*


Have fun at your trip!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 19, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.68, 7.22, 9.23, 8.47, 4.80 = *7.46*
*3x3:* 24.08, 24.57, 26.13, 23.32, 24.09 = *24.25*
Wtf i suck.
*Magic:* 2.50, 2.14, 2.63, 3.88, 2.31 = *2.48*
*Pyraminx:* 10.14, 7.40, 13.62, 12.96, 11.06 = *11.39*


----------



## Carrot (Jul 19, 2010)

*Pyraminx:* (2.23), 3.58, (4.33), 3.73, 3.71 = 3.67


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 19, 2010)

2x2: 3.55, 4.36, (5.46), (3.33), 4.38 = 4.10
3x3: (10.27), (14.50), 13.85, 12.26, 11.68 = 12.60
4x4: 59.24, (55.00), 59.90, (1:00.15), 57.62 = 58.92 Bleh
5x5: 1:49.34, (1:43.04), 1:48.09, 1:47.27, (1:51.48) = 1:48.23
234: 1:15.56
2345: 3:01.22
OH: 23.69, 23.28, (26.21), 22.48, (19.78) = 23.15
Sq1: 10.42, (16.76), 12.62, (7.97), 13.71 = 12.25 lol @ fourth scramble
2x2 BLD: DNF, 30.19+, DNF = 30.19


----------



## flee135 (Jul 19, 2010)

Odder said:


> *Pyraminx:* (2.23), 3.58, (4.33), 3.73, 3.71 = 3.67



Hahaha cool single


----------



## Lumej (Jul 19, 2010)

3x3oh: (42.22), 51.17, 59.67, 1:01.55, (1:09.42) = 57.46
3x3: (23.74), 22.71, 20.91, (20.77), 21.35 = 21.66
2x2: 13.05, (26.56+), 13.76, 11.45, (7.07) = 12.75
234. 2:27.50
2345: 6:02.97
4x4: 1:44.76, (1:42.88), 1:42.92, (1:54.80), 1:43.08 = 1:43.59


----------



## Carrot (Jul 19, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > *Pyraminx:* (2.23), 3.58, (4.33), 3.73, 3.71 = 3.67
> ...



indeed, and easy scrambles :O


----------



## okayama (Jul 19, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 10.59, (13.18), 12.92, 8.08, (7.54) = 10.53
Too bad.

*3x3x3*: (20.73), 22.72, 21.17, 28.12, (35.96) = 24.00
Hmm...

*4x4x4*: 1:51.82, (1:37.68), 2:12.47, 2:06.75, (2:45.12) = 2:03.68

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF [1:28.62], DNF [1:13.20], 51.47 = 51.47

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [4:33.19], 4:17.98, 4:13.37 = 4:13.37
1st: 3 corners unsolved

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 20:25.86, DNS, DNS = 20:25.86
PB!

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [63:22.84], DNF [53:09.61], DNS = DNF
1st: 3 edges unsolved, 2nd: 2 centers unsolved

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/3, 23:51.79
3rd: 3 corners unsolved

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 24 HTM


Spoiler



(40 minutes solution, without L move)

Scramble: F2 L' F R D F L D' F R' F2 U F' D B2 F D' R
Solution: R' D' B' U' F2 D B2 R' B' U' B' D2 B U B' R' D2 B2 D' B' D B' U B'

Pre-scramble: D U B'

1x2x2 block: R' D'
2x2x2 block: B' U' F2
More 1x2x2: D B2 R'
More 1x2x2: B2 *
F2L minus 1 slot: D2 R' D
All but 3 corners: D B2 D' B' D B' D'
Correction: D U B'

Insert at *: B U' B' D2 B U B' D2



*Magic*: (8.63), 7.72, (7.34), 7.51, 7.82 = 7.69


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 20, 2010)

*3x3x3:* 18.02 (18.95) (11.32) 16.97 15.16 = 16.72
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:24.83 2:25.98 1:35.70
*4x4x4 BLD:* 6:19.16 DNF DNF
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF DNF DNF


----------



## Brunito (Jul 20, 2010)

pyraminx :3.79

times :
3.11
3.88
4.24
3.44
4.06


hihi  nice avg


----------



## bint2d (Jul 20, 2010)

3x3x3 BLD: 42.77 , DNF , 43.96


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 20, 2010)

*2x2:* 8.39, 9.39, (12.02), 8.35, (7.76) = 8.71

*3x3:* (16.44), 22.52, (27.39), 17.51, 18.23 = 19.42
Horrible middle solves from botched X-Crosses.

*3x3 FMC:* 35
Scramble: F2 L' F R D F L D' F R' F2 U F' D B2 F D' R
Solution: F' U' F U' F' U2 F R U R' U' L U L' R U R' L' U' L U R U' R2 U R D2 L' U2 L' F2 D' F' L2 D'


Spoiler



On inverse (R' D F' B2 D' F U' F2 R F' D L' F' D' R' F' L F2):
EO: D L2 F (3)
X-Cross: D F2 L U2 L D2 R' U' R (9)
Extend: [R] U R' U' L' U L (6)
Extend: R U' R' L U' L' (6)
Final F2L: U R U' R' (4)
ZBLL: F' U2 F U F' U F (7)
Switch to regular scramble: F' U' F U' F' U2 R U R' U' L U L' R U R' L' U' L U R U' R2 U R D2 L' U2 L' F2 D' F' L2 D' (35)


*PyraMinx:* (11.47), 13.36, 17.28, 19.85, (27.18) = 16.83
Odd progression. It's not like the scrambles got harder.

Away from my big cubes this week.


----------



## guusrs (Jul 20, 2010)

fmc: B U' L U2 B' U' B2 L' B' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' L B' L' B L' R2 F' R2 F R F' R' F' B' (*29*)

explanation
premoves F2 B'
2x2x3 block: B U'.B2 F2 D' L B' L' B L' (10) 
F2L-1: R2 F' R2 F (14)
F2L: R F' R' F (18)
LL can now be solves in 11 moves but an insertions worked slightly better:
undo premoves F2 B' (19)
at dot insert L U2 B' U' B2 L' B' L2 U' L2 (29)
Hard scramble for me. Well done Okayama
Gus


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 20, 2010)

2x2- 6.53, 5.58, 5.21, 6.55, 5.97 Average= 5.96
3x3- 17.69, 18.77, 20.96, 17.09, 21.81 Average= 19.26
4x4- 1:10.13, 1:15.11, 53.44, 1:15.13, 1:27.04 Average= 1:12.17


----------



## Isbit (Jul 21, 2010)

*2x2 BLD:* 50.76, 55.64, DNF = *50.76*
Baaad!
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
ohcrap, Swedish open is in less than two months and I suck. The times were awful, none sub-2, and my memo is actually more like 40 than 30 s. 
*4x4 BLD:* DNF [8:53, 4:12], DNF [11:18, 5, a setupmove plus 3 corners], 10:59.85 [5:48 lol]
F******K! That would've been PB with almost three minutes (if you disregard the fact that the scramble was so easy, ofc), and i missed it by one lousy three-cycle of centers! 
But sub-11 is a new PB nontheless 
*Multi: 4/9 60:00*
I'm always tired when doing multi nowadays since I drag it out because I know it'll be tough, and therefore I fail. Must do some smaller attempts to get my confidence back.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*4x4x4:* 1:48.22 [OP], 1:43.19 [O], 1:41.84 [OP], 1:35.59 [O], 1:38.05 [O] = *1:41.03*
Comment: This was my only practice for Cat & Mouse. I did 10 seconds better there than I did here. I guess it's good I practiced. 

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 32.86, 32.47, 23.27 = *23.27*
Comment: At least one of them was good.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:34.71, 1:35.90, DNF [1:41.53] = *1:34.71*
Comment: Third one was off by 2 edges and 2 corners.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [7:17.18, 3:58], 9:05.14 [4:50], 9:01.51 [5:04] = *9:01.51*
Comment: The only one that was reasonably fast (the first one) was pretty scrambled - apparently I thought I did a D2 when I just did a D early on. Second and third ones were just painfully slow to memorize - the second one was actually hard, and the third one I just failed miserably on. I'm so bad when there are multiple cycles with wings!
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:35.96, 8:04], 15:50.85 [9:50], 16:22.66 [10:05] = *15:50.85*
Comment: First one off by 3 centrals - I mismemorized. Second and third ones were very slow memorization again. Horrible.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/12 = DNF, 60:00.00* [41:24]
Comment: I was too tired, and couldn't get my memorization to stick. I'm lucky I did this well! Cube 12 was off by 3 edges and 3 corners, cubes 4 and 6 had corners solved, but I couldn't remember the edges, and cubes 1, 7, 8, 9, and 10 I couldn't remember at all (except corner twists).

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* DNF [27.40], 30.91, 31.40, DNF[29.38], 26.13 = *DNF*
Comment: Almost. First one was off by 3 corners; fourth one had 2 corners twisted.
*3x3x3:* 1:53.91, 1:47.63, 2:01.63, 1:33.09, 2:01.15 = *1:54.23*
Comment: That wasn't bad.
*6x6x6:* 34:10.44 [18:41], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: That's a pretty decent time for me. It was fun.
*Magic:* 13.09, 14.97, 10.28, 10.19, 11.77 = *11.71*
Comment: Done OHITABLD. I'm coming for you, Stachu. (Very slowly. )
*Master Magic:* 4.93, 7.31, 4.33, 4.78, 4.94 = *4.88*
*Clock:* 3:31.81 [0:38], 2:39.97 [0:35], 2:30.81 [0:38], 2:41.63 [0:37], DNF [2:37.93, 0:31] = *2:57.80*
Comment: Last one had one corner off by 1.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [54.06], 1:06.86, DNF [52.58], DNF [50.61], 1:14.72 = *DNF*
Comment: All the DNFs had 2 edges flipped. Some nice times - pity they were mostly DNFs.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 22, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (8.13), (5.30), 7.13, 5.78, 6.48 = 6.46
*3x3x3:* 17.17, (18.52), (15.86), 17.84, 16.44 = 17.15
*4x4x4:* (1:43.49), 1:50.36, 1:55.78, (2:16.13), 1:56.24 = 1:54.13
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:19.43
*3x3x3 OH:* (34.12+), 30.70, 31.81, 28.63, (24.89) = 30.38 
*Pyraminx:* (9.77), 12.99, 10.74, (14.35), 10.24 = 11.32 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 37.52, 42.62, DNF(51.52) = 37.52
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF(1:26.83), DNF(1:53.21), 1:32.47 = 1:32.47 
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF(15:31.55), DNF(11:36.56), DNF(gave up) = DNF 
3 edges, fast memo bad execution accuracy, messed up the centers 
*3x3 Multi BLD:* = 4/4 in 27:22
I like this


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2010)

*Results week 29*

Hopefully corrected with Simon's results.

*2x2x2*(37)

 2.54 SimonWestlund
 2.59 Escher
 2.99 plechoss
 3.89 nlCuber22
 4.01 flee135
 4.10 MTGjumper
 4.12 Yes, We Can!
 4.25 cincyaviation
 4.77 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.82 Baian Liu
 4.96 gass
 5.00 kinch2002
 5.37 sz35
 5.42 Cride5
 5.50 Hong_Zhang
 5.51 Evan Liu
 5.56 cubedude7
 6.03 cuber952
 6.05 04mucklowd
 6.19 Pro94
 6.46 Zane_C
 6.68 blizzardmb
 6.69 tres.60
 7.10 Jaysammey777
 7.16 gavnasty
 7.28 pierrotlenageur
 7.29 hawkmp4
 7.31 janelle
 7.46 Inf3rn0
 8.71 PeterV
 8.71 eastamazonantidote
 9.40 blakedacuber
 10.10 jamesdeanludlow
 10.42 dada222
 10.53 okayama
 12.75 Lumej
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(41)

 9.41 Escher
 9.93 SimonWestlund
 10.42 Yes, We Can!
 11.10 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.60 MTGjumper
 12.92 nlCuber22
 13.05 AdvanceFIN
 13.89 gass
 14.78 kinch2002
 15.23 Elliot
 15.83 pierrotlenageur
 15.99 flee135
 16.37 sz35
 16.72 cmhardw
 16.86 cubedude7
 17.11 gavnasty
 17.15 Zane_C
 17.78 Evan Liu
 17.81 04mucklowd
 19.13 Jaysammey777
 19.14 cuber952
 19.42 eastamazonantidote
 19.85 Baian Liu
 20.19 Cride5
 20.88 janelle
 21.66 Lumej
 21.87 jamesdeanludlow
 22.92 Hong_Zhang
 23.43 Pro94
 23.52 cincyaviation
 23.69 blizzardmb
 24.00 okayama
 24.25 Inf3rn0
 25.23 TheCubeMaster5000
 25.80 blakedacuber
 25.83 larf
 26.44 PeterV
 27.10 dada222
 29.96 hawkmp4
 31.93 tres.60
 1:54.23 Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(27)

 48.37 Hyprul 9-ty2
 49.26 SimonWestlund
 58.92 MTGjumper
 1:00.13 Yes, We Can!
 1:00.40 flee135
 1:03.78 sz35
 1:04.80 pierrotlenageur
 1:13.46 cuber952
 1:13.91 Evan Liu
 1:17.50 cubedude7
 1:18.18 jamesdeanludlow
 1:20.39 blizzardmb
 1:24.07 Baian Liu
 1:25.56 04mucklowd
 1:34.83 Hong_Zhang
 1:36.75 aronpm
 1:41.03 Mike Hughey
 1:42.35 larf
 1:43.59 Lumej
 1:45.53 Jaysammey777
 1:54.13 Zane_C
 2:03.68 okayama
 2:14.29 Pro94
 2:16.01 blakedacuber
 2:17.06 janelle
 2:47.79 tres.60
 3:08.32 hawkmp4
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:38.30 SimonWestlund
 1:45.07 sz35
 1:48.23 MTGjumper
 2:01.99 flee135
 2:13.49 cubedude7
 2:16.12 04mucklowd
 2:21.44 Hong_Zhang
 2:24.05 jamesdeanludlow
 2:24.85 pierrotlenageur
 2:29.32 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:33.35 blizzardmb
 2:59.30 Evan Liu
 3:27.89 larf
 3:35.09 Pro94
 4:35.87 blakedacuber
 5:10.36 tres.60
*6x6x6*(4)

 2:58.53 SimonWestlund
 4:18.64 pierrotlenageur
  DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF jamesdeanludlow
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:58.58 SimonWestlund
 6:46.18 cubedude7
 6:56.07 jamesdeanludlow
 7:02.40 Hong_Zhang
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 19.00 Escher
 20.09 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.54 SimonWestlund
 22.75 Yes, We Can!
 23.15 MTGjumper
 25.23 Elliot
 28.12 sz35
 30.38 Zane_C
 32.44 nlCuber22
 33.58 gavnasty
 35.16 Evan Liu
 38.51 Baian Liu
 43.07 pierrotlenageur
 46.24 Pro94
 46.90 janelle
 49.63 blakedacuber
 51.49 jamesdeanludlow
 55.65 cubedude7
 57.46 Lumej
 58.57 Hong_Zhang
 1:00.11 Jaysammey777
 1:00.94 hawkmp4
 1:04.07 blizzardmb
 2:08.30 dada222
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:09.13 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 12.80 plechoss
 18.77 Escher
 23.09 04mucklowd
 23.27 Mike Hughey
 23.37 Evan Liu
 24.23 SimonWestlund
 27.88 Yes, We Can!
 28.66 Hyprul 9-ty2
 30.19 MTGjumper
 37.52 Zane_C
 37.78 cubedude7
 40.50 pierrotlenageur
 46.94 sz35
 50.76 Isbit
 51.47 okayama
 1:01.28 Hong_Zhang
 1:15.44 blizzardmb
 1:24.88 Jaysammey777
 1:31.97 Cride5
 3:57.57 dada222
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 42.77 bint2d
 1:24.83 cmhardw
 1:30.15 aronpm
 1:32.47 Zane_C
 1:33.11 SimonWestlund
 1:34.71 Mike Hughey
 1:49.83 tkubo
 1:56.08 Yes, We Can!
 2:02.84 cubedude7
 2:17.03 Hong_Zhang
 2:17.48 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:28.50 sz35
 4:13.37 okayama
 9:41.84 Cride5
 DNF Isbit
 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF dada222
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:19.16 cmhardw
 9:01.51 Mike Hughey
10:59.85 Isbit
20:25.86 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

15:50.85 Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF okayama
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

5/5 (36:36)  tkubo
4/4 (27:22)  Zane_C
2/2 ( 7:24)  SimonWestlund
2/3 (23:51)  okayama
4/9 ( 1:0  Isbit
4/12 ( )  Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:05.17 SimonWestlund
 1:21.74 Hong_Zhang
 1:24.76 gavnasty
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:11.04 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:11.11 SimonWestlund
 1:15.56 MTGjumper
 1:31.22 sz35
 1:35.72 pierrotlenageur
 1:38.30 Evan Liu
 1:38.94 cubedude7
 1:41.03 Baian Liu
 1:47.48 jamesdeanludlow
 2:00.02 Hong_Zhang
 2:00.04 blizzardmb
 2:05.27 Jaysammey777
 2:19.43 Zane_C
 2:27.50 Lumej
 2:38.44 larf
 2:50.51 janelle
 3:11.34 blakedacuber
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:48.79 SimonWestlund
 3:01.22 MTGjumper
 3:27.76 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:58.24 cubedude7
 4:06.47 pierrotlenageur
 4:17.31 Hong_Zhang
 4:32.56 jamesdeanludlow
 4:49.06 Evan Liu
 6:02.97 Lumej
 6:23.10 larf
*Magic*(12)

 1.28 Evan Liu
 1.46 janelle
 1.48 SimonWestlund
 1.71 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.96 Hong_Zhang
 2.30 sz35
 2.48 Inf3rn0
 2.98 cubedude7
 7.68 okayama
 11.71 Mike Hughey
 DNF pierrotlenageur
 DNF jamesdeanludlow
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.00 jamesdeanludlow
 3.64 SimonWestlund
 4.40 Hong_Zhang
 4.88 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(8)

 7.70 kinch2002
 7.84 r_517
 8.05 larf
 10.88 SimonWestlund
 11.57 cubedude7
 15.29 jamesdeanludlow
 17.51 Baian Liu
 2:57.80 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.67 Odder
 3.79 Brunito
 4.37 flee135
 4.75 SimonWestlund
 4.76 gass
 7.14 kinch2002
 7.31 Hong_Zhang
 8.04 Baian Liu
 8.22 Evan Liu
 8.43 cubedude7
 10.01 blizzardmb
 11.25 Yes, We Can!
 11.32 Zane_C
 11.39 Inf3rn0
 11.78 cincyaviation
 13.35 sz35
 15.59 janelle
 16.42 Pro94
 16.83 eastamazonantidote
 20.79 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:04.24 SimonWestlund
 1:18.83 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:52.16 04mucklowd
 2:15.25 cubedude7
 2:47.47 hawkmp4
 3:33.22 Hong_Zhang
 DNF Jaysammey777
*Square-1*(10)

 12.25 MTGjumper
 20.91 cubedude7
 26.36 Hong_Zhang
 33.35 Hyprul 9-ty2
 44.85 blizzardmb
 50.17 janelle
 1:09.21 jamesdeanludlow
 1:40.63 hawkmp4
 DNF Baian Liu
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

24 okayama
29 guusrs
31 Stini
31 Cride5
35 eastamazonantidote
37 sz35
41 Hyprul 9-ty2
56 Jaysammey777

*Contest results*

324 SimonWestlund
242 Hyprul 9-ty2
209 cubedude7
203 MTGjumper
194 sz35
182 Hong_Zhang
172 Yes, We Can!
169 Evan Liu
154 Zane_C
153 pierrotlenageur
134 flee135
132 Escher
125 Baian Liu
125 jamesdeanludlow
111 04mucklowd
108 Mike Hughey
107 blizzardmb
97 Jaysammey777
95 nlCuber22
92 kinch2002
90 okayama
85 gass
84 janelle
77 Cride5
76 cmhardw
74 Pro94
70 cuber952
68 gavnasty
60 plechoss
58 Elliot
57 Lumej
56 cincyaviation
54 aronpm
52 eastamazonantidote
49 larf
49 blakedacuber
44 hawkmp4
40 Inf3rn0
38 AdvanceFIN
35 tkubo
34 tres.60
33 Isbit
28 dada222
23 Odder
22 Brunito
22 bint2d
18 PeterV
17 guusrs
16 Stini
11 TheCubeMaster5000
9 r_517


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, first time top-3 place 
LOL, I won 7x7?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 26, 2010)

I didn't do a 9 minute 2-5 relay


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jul 26, 2010)

Simon Westlund is on vacation and will enter the rest of his results as soon as possible.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes said:


> I didn't do a 9 minute 2-5 relay



Sorry, I cannot edit the result post it as it was Mike who posted it.
The explanation for the faulty result is that your last line in your result post 
is an empty 2-5 relay (without any time later in the line) and the program then 
finds the 9 PM later down in your post. (which is the time you posted it).
Faulty but perhaps a little funny?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't do a 9 minute 2-5 relay
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Mats, 
is it possible for you to add my final times? I've been on vacation and havn't had access to internet. That's why I'm late with my times.





Spoiler






SimonWestlund said:


> 2x2: 3.30, 2.12, 3.24, 1.14, 2.25 = 2.54
> 3x3: 11.36, 8.28, 9.64, 9.91, 10.25 = 9.93 - sweet
> 4x4: 48.80, 53.48, 48.36, 50.05, 48.92 = 49.26
> 5x5: 1:38.72, 1:41.23, 1:40.95, 1:33.09, 1:35.22 = 1:38.30
> ...


----------



## Shortey (Jul 28, 2010)

Something wrong with your Sq1 times, Simon?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd wish those were like another Simon's sq1 times


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 30, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Hi Mats,
> is it possible for you to add my final times? I've been on vacation and havn't had access to internet. That's why I'm late with my times.
> 
> Square-1: 10.01, 9.94, 11.42, 11.21, 11.56 = 19.92



I think Morten is right, there's something not correct with your SQ1 result.

I'll send the corrected result to Mike who will add it when he can.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks 

I don't remember the times in that average so I'll just delete it. Doesn't really matter.. Those were my times for week 30 3x3 I think


----------

